# Need a folding/Z bed



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a shop near the Marina where i can buy a cheap folding/z bed single bed size? i just need it for guests coming for a week. I would also be happy to rent one too.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I would imagine you could get one quite cheaply from Carrefour or Geant.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Dubizzle had loads of sofa beds / fold out beds when i was looking a month ago. Some super-cheap.
Great if you only need it for a bit. Use it, then flog it again.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies - I have now purchased a single folding bed from Carrefour for 189AED - perfect!


----------

